# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  El rio seco de Castellón, un dia que no estaba tan seco

## IMP68

Aqui os pongo unas fotos de este pequeño rio realizadas el dia 29/09/09 despues de unas horas lloviendo intensamente.

El rio seco o rio de borriol es un rio tipicamente mediterraneo de apenas unos 20-25Km aprox. de longitud, que nace en las denominadas "Cuestas de la Pobla" entre los términos municipales de Borriol y La Puebla Tornesa, atraviesa todo el término municipal de Borriol de Norte a Sur y que atraviesa la ciudad de Castellón, en donde ha sido encauzado y en algunos tramos (detras del Estadio Castalia) soterrado, para desembocar en la Marjaleria a apenas 4km. del Grao de Castellon y de las playas de Benicasim. Normalmente en el término de Borriol lleva un hilo de agua que se pierde antes de llegar a Castellón, donde suele estar totalmente seco. 
Pero de vez en cuando hay lluvias que hacen que el rio lleve agua. En este caso fueron lluvias torrencias que hicieron salir al rio como hacia tiempo que no se veia.
Os pongo fotos que realice en Borriol y videos que he encontrado en youtube a su paso por Castellón y en la desembocadura.

Fotografias del rio. Las tome aprox. entre 1 y 2 horas despues de la máxima subida del mismo.





Aqui hay un pequeño azud que está totalmente tapado por el agua.





Esto es un pequeño barranco que pasa entre las villas y que desemboca en el rio. El agua llego por encima del muro blanco en el que se ve una persona encima y en la zona rota había una furgoneta aparcada que se pudo quitar a tiempo.







Aqui teneis otra parte del rio, muy proxima a la población de Borriol. Viendo el arbol que hay podeis ver hasta donde subio el rio



Lo que se ve en estas 2 fotos siguientes es una pared de piedra hecha en el rio a modo de salto (no recuerdo como lo llaman aquí) que tendra unos 3-4 metros de altura y que apenas se ve.





Finalmente os pongo los enlaces a videos encontrados en youtube del paso del rio por Castellón y en su desembocadura. Aparte de los que pongo hay unos cuantos más que se pueden encontrar. Es realmente impresionante.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVHCg...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTyEK...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di8Bh...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KofnL...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5-Tp...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOh73...eature=related

Espero que os haya gustado

Saludos a todos

----------


## FOLECILLO

Puff!!. Menudo aguacero. Si suele ir seco, desde luego tuvo que llover bastante. Impactantes fotos. Gracias.

----------


## IMP68

Creo que fueron aprox. 200 l/m2 en 24 horas (bastantes de ellos en apenas 4 horas)

----------


## tortolaweb

Vaya aguacero que cayó no me digas. Una pena no poder embalsar todo ese agua para luego poder utilizarla pero como dice Folecillo si suele ir seco... :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionante avenida de ese rio :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Algo parecido paso en mi pueblo estas pasadas navidades cuando tras una fuerte tormenta(casi 50L/m2 en 25min) uno de los arroyos que rodea al pueblo se desbordó haciendo de las calles del pueblo su cauce. Resultados: mas de 20 casas anegadas, 5 cm de lodo en las calles. Ese arroyo es como un barranco en invierno lleva un ilillo de agua y ya no lleva mas agua en todo el año a no ser que este lloviendo.


Saludos. :Wink:

----------

